# Experimental ideas?



## atleastwedream (Mar 20, 2008)

I would like to use some kind of experimental printing method for a photo assignment i have to do for class (i got to art school for photo). Its due in 2 weeks so i was thinking of trying to do something simple and not too too expensive. I have been looking into experimental printing methods and I love doing gum bichromate but i do not have the ability to do it and I'm not really interested in doing cyanotypes. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? it can be a printing method or any other type of experimental thing!
thanks for your help!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 20, 2008)

cyanotype with toners, Van Dyke, BVD, Salt prints, Kalitype. pinhole. cold reticulation should I go on?


----------



## compur (Mar 20, 2008)

Van Dyke or Salt Prints are about as simple as it gets for alternative processes.

But, if that's too difficult you could try a POP (printing out paper):
http://www.albumenworks.com/printing-out-paper.html


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 21, 2008)

check out Bostick and Sullivan's web site. They have lots of goodies.


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2008)

You are getting good advice here. Check out the sticky at the top of this forum for contact info to Bostick & Sullivan as well as a few other places. 

You could also click the revolving Lensbabies/Freestyle ad at the upper left of TP's main page to get to Freestyle. They are quite helpful and sell various alt process kits, probably the easiest way to get something done for an assignment. 

Once at the Freestyle site, click under the right-handed "photo enthusiasts" thumbnail and take a look at the categories on the far left column. At the top is Alternative Processes, where there is a list of other possibilities you might try to get a more unique look, including hand coloring and toning.

Have fun with it!


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2008)

does this have to be an alternartive process?
as there are always photograms or chemical painting.


----------



## doobs (Mar 22, 2008)

The easiest may just be the Sabbatier or Solarization method, if that counts as an experimental process.

I'll always make at least one if I'm printing, just for the fun of it.
Same with photograms.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh yes that is the technique I was thinking of but couldnt' remember the name of! Very fun and out of the ordinary!


----------



## KMac (Mar 24, 2008)

You could also apply "Liquid Light" to some interesting textured surface.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 24, 2008)

Reticulate the hell out of it. Develop and fix, then into boiling water for a split second and then cold water. For some reason reticulated negs take FOREVER to dry.


----------



## Rolland (Mar 24, 2008)

Tinfoil in an old dot matrix printer......


----------

